# TO Families w/kids who are moving FROM Dubai



## angelkag (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, we are moving to Dubai in november 2008 and we will be looking for a nanny with references, probably your nanny will fit our requirements as well. 
We are canadian family with 2 boys 2,6 y.o. and 1y.o , the eldest will go to kindergarten, but sometimes she will be required to stay with both. Also we would like her to do housework +ironing, the driving lisence is PLUS. If you can advise your nanny or nanny of your expat friends please PM me. 
Best regards,
Angela


----------

